

German intelligence claims to be able to decrypt PGP - xcallmejudasx
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.golem.de%2Fnews%2Fbundesregierung-deutsche-geheimdienste-koennen-pgp-entschluesseln-1205-92031.html&act=url

======
bhuga
The translation is not amazing. The original German reveals responses that are
rather dodging the question, but which very flatly state that they are able to
'generally decrypt, at least partially, communications via SSH or PGP'.

It's not clear if they mean 'parts of all communications' or 'a part of all
communications', and specific attack vectors are not even touched on.

------
stordoff
> "Yes, the technology used is basically able to do so, depending on the type
> and quality of the encryption."

From that, I'd _guess_ that they are just breaking weak keys or known buggy
implementations. I'd be very surprised if they have totally broken PGP.

